# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  its friday the 2nd flight from phl to cdg was easy reide into town easy and took nap went to the market at rue clar and went crazy and went back to the apt.cooked dinner this is the view from our livi

## nnoska

its friday the 2nd flight from phl to cdg was easy reide into town easy and took nap went to the market at rue clar and went crazy and went back to the apt.cooked dinner this is the view from our living room!!! this apt. this view the shoppes all great, if your ever in paris rent from paris perfect the pics on there web site dont do it justice, this is a brand new unit just renovated, 5 star 2 bedroom apt.great building the best neighborhood.

----------


## bto

eric, what a fantastic view!!  I have researched that site...which apartment is it?  Thanks for sharing the great pics...A Bientot!

----------


## nnoska

bev, chateau latour, we are getting ready to head out and explore with map and pastery in hand!!!

----------


## bto

don't miss the Ile de la Cite!...and the bateau-mouche ride down the Seine.

au revoir.

----------


## tim

Erik,


Thanks for the fantastic photos of one of my favorite cities.  Try to find the park where the inline skaters hang out.  If the right skaters are there, your kids will be impressed at their acrobatics.

----------

